# My New Toy



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

Yesterday was my 2nd Wedding Anniversary and my husband surprised me with an iPod Touch! Of course I had to download the Kindle app and I must say it's quite nice. I don't think I could read on the Touch's small screen for an extended period though-but I still love it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your anniversary and congratulations your new toy! Have fun with it...

L


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Enjoy! I got my hubby an iPod Touch for Father's Day.  (I tried to persuade him he needed the Kindle DX for his sheet music, but....it didn't work).

I came to these boards this morning to look for favorite iPod Touch apps and, voila! I find your thread and, just above your thread is one on favorite apps.  I love this board!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wellll - you will probably use it more than you think.  You will carry it all the time, and if you don't have your kindle with you can keep up with your current read.

Happy Anniversary!  What did you give your DH?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

My 2 year anniversary was yesterday, wierd


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure why it was moved since I was talking about the Kindle app for the Ipod Touch. Oh well.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your second anniversary! I hope you're enjoying your toy.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats, that's a nice gift


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats on your iPod Touch.They are great.

Question about the Kindle App ... can it sync with the Kindle's so you can go directly to the spot that you left off in a book from both the iPod and the Kindle??

I hope that made sense


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Congrats on your iPod Touch.They are great.
> 
> Question about the Kindle App ... can it sync with the Kindle's so you can go directly to the spot that you left off in a book from both the iPod and the Kindle??
> 
> I hope that made sense


Yes, Sugar, I think it can. Whispersync or something like that.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice.  Looks great.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Congrats on your iPod Touch.They are great.
> 
> Question about the Kindle App ... can it sync with the Kindle's so you can go directly to the spot that you left off in a book from both the iPod and the Kindle??
> 
> I hope that made sense


yes, you just have to have syncing turned on which you can do on your amazon account page


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

... and you have to have WhisperNet turned on on your Kindle when you are done reading so Amazon will know where you ended, and then wi-fi on on your iPod, so it can find out from Amazon how far you go on your Kindle.

And vice-versa.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That is the one thing I love about the iphone, it always has internet.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Anniversary and Congratulations.  Enjoy the toy!

I've thought about buying an ipod touch, since I could care less about the iphone.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> That is the one thing I love about the iphone, it always has internet.


Thats the thing that I love about Kindle WN compared to the Itouch needing wifi. I would love if my Itouch had WN like the kindle does.

I guess I could get the Iphone....hmmm.

I think this is heading somewhere not good for my wallet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Thats the thing that I love about Kindle WN compared to the Itouch needing wifi. I would love if my Itouch had WN like the kindle does.
> 
> I guess I could get the Iphone....hmmm.
> 
> I think this is heading somewhere not good for my wallet!


An iPod Touch with WN exists-it's called the iPhone


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> An iPod Touch with WN exists-it's called the iPhone


LOL, that's why I said I could get the Iphone but then thats just trouble for my wallet.

I would also need to cancel my contract with sprint etc. But I would love the iphone, maybe soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm with Sprint too! Very happy. I could never get the iPhone. I need a physical keyboard on my phone because I text so much...LOL


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm with Sprint too! Very happy. I could never get the iPhone. I need a physical keyboard on my phone because I text so much...LOL


I love sprint also. I have often thought how I would not be able to get used to texting on the touchscreen.

I have a palm centro and I love the way it has the texts set into a chat type log and of course the physical keyboard.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Isn't there wifi on the ipod touch?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

So I have a new car -- new to me anyway.  It is a lovely beast, black, all-wheel drive (very good for SD winters), and a Hemi engine (very good for this speedster).  HOWEVER, it only has a one-disk cd changer.  I listen to audio books and what a pain that is.  

Well the long and short of it is I decided to buy and iPod, and a converter kit.  The iPod fits very neatly into a little cubby hole, out of sight, no cords. . .  Then I had to purchase an iPod.  I debated between the iPod classic and the touch.  Purchased the classic, then decided heck, what I really wanted was the Touch and purchased it also.  

I showed the Touch to my daughter and she was so jealous.  The next day I broke it to her that I had the classic also.  Her eyes began to light up. . .  We went for a drive, tried both devices and guess what -- LOVE the classic.  I find it easier to use in the car.  So I gave my daughter the touch.  Everyone is happy -- except me when I think about how much money I spent.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Isn't there wifi on the ipod touch?


Yes. It's very nice. Although like the Kindle, leaving it on tends to reduce battery charge life considerably.

I got an iTouch several weeks ago to replace my aging Palm Tungsten and it replaces my iPod Nano also.

Mike


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Tippy said:


> Well the long and short of it is I decided to buy and iPod, and a converter kit. The iPod fits very neatly into a little cubby hole, out of sight, no cords. . . Then I had to purchase an iPod. I debated between the iPod classic and the touch. Purchased the classic, then decided heck, what I really wanted was the Touch and purchased it also.


which converter did you get - my car only has the 1 disc player too - and I would love to use my iTouch in the car..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Isn't there wifi on the ipod touch?


You can connect to a wifi network if one is available and it's unsecured or you have access to it. But the iphone is always connected to it's network because it's part of the plan. IE I can be driving anywhere in town and look up anything on my iphones google maps or apps that use the web browser. For the itouch you can't do that. I love the touch screen, it's the best thing about the device. I find extra keyboards to be a total waste of space and ugly now.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

o.k. this looks cool.  someone run it down for me again, please.  what are the differences between and itouch and an iphone?  i think this was discussed many moons ago, but i didn't have any luck finding the thread.  i was thinking about getting the iphone to replace my samsung blackjack II when it dies...

I have an ipod 80 gig video...any suggestions for supplementing without duplicating functionality?  is the itouch or ipod capable of running video?  thanks!!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

iphone


has cellular phone service 
is connected to the internet automatically where ever you have cellular phone service
has all the same functions of an ipod IE plays music, video, audiobook and podcasts
has a built in camera  the new 3GS model also records and edits video
has a built in microphone which is needed for some applications sold in the iTunes store
you can use applications sold in the iTunes app store
can connect to wifi
has a touch screen 

ipod touch

has all the functions of an ipod IE plays music, video, podcasts and audio books
has a speaker, but no microphone built in
no camera or video recording capability
must be connected to an open wifi network to access any internet features IE you won't be cruising google maps on the freeway if you are lost
has a touchscreen
you can buy apps in the iTunes app store



I have the iphone over the touch because I want access to the internet on my phone all the time, where ever I am. I like being able to look up driving directions, searching for something I need when I'm out. I have the 160 gig ipod classic for at home and it holds my music collection and I use it for watching video on the tv. My daughter has the touch because she likes the apps and video on it but has no need for a cell phone right now and we have a wireless network at home she can use.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> o.k. this looks cool. someone run it down for me again, please. what are the differences between and itouch and an iphone? i think this was discussed many moons ago, but i didn't have any luck finding the thread. i was thinking about getting the iphone to replace my samsung blackjack II when it dies...
> 
> I have an ipod 80 gig video...any suggestions for supplementing without duplicating functionality? is the itouch or ipod capable of running video? thanks!!!


If you're an AT&T customer & eligible for an upgrade you can get the iPhone 3G for $99 (plus the additional monthly charge for the data plan). I did that a couple of weeks ago and am really loving my iPhone. The iPhone can run video...but the $99 phone has 8G of memory so you can't download unlimited videos to it. But you can watch a good bit of streaming TV, etc, on it via various apps.

The Touch allows you to use most of the various applications (apps) available, and to connect with WiFi. The iPhone is kind of all-in-one - lets you consolidate it all when you're out & about - you only need your phone instead of an iPod plus phone. Traveling, you'd probably want both.

There is a learning curve if you text - the touch keypad on the iPhone takes some practice. I'm getting better with it but I was used to my Palm Treo keys so this touch keypad is at times an exercise in frustration. I'm getting better with time & practice, though.

I still will use my iPod for my music & videos (have downloaded some music to the iPhone but I also have the Pandora app, which gives access to all kinds of music, I'm really liking it).

I told my husband awhile back I was thinking about a Touch for access to the apps, etc. He looked at me like I was crazy for considering that over the iPhone. When the $99 offer for the iPhone came up, it was an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Rasputina and Meemo...very helpful.  o.k.  i'm thinking the iphone might be the way to go for me since i really like the internet access that i have with the blackjack.  YES!  I am an AT&T customer...wow, i had no idea that it would be that cheap to upgrade...i thought it would still be in the $200 range or something.  i'm eligible in August, so i hope they will have that option for me still.  thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Thanks Rasputina and Meemo...very helpful. o.k. i'm thinking the iphone might be the way to go for me since i really like the internet access that i have with the blackjack. YES! I am an AT&T customer...wow, i had no idea that it would be that cheap to upgrade...i thought it would still be in the $200 range or something. i'm eligible in August, so i hope they will have that option for me still. thanks for your thoughts!


The $99 version isn't the newest one but it is the 3G version, not the original one. 3G is great if you have access to the 3G network, we don't here (yet), but when we've gone to Atlanta my husband has been very impressed with how much faster the 3G network is.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If I was getting a new one now I'd go for the 3GS personally.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweet toy!  I think I'm going to save some cash and get myself something similar.  Mine is breaking down.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just wondered what AT&T is charging per month for use of iphone?  

I've been a skeptic, particularly since I worked in the GM building where Apple has a store (the glass cube) and saw the hordes of people waiting in line each time a new iphone came out.  All I could think was "monthly charge" on top of the basic cost of the phone.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Meemo said:


> The $99 version isn't the newest one but it is the 3G version, not the original one. 3G is great if you have access to the 3G network, we don't here (yet), but when we've gone to Atlanta my husband has been very impressed with how much faster the 3G network is.


Yes, I think we have the 3g network here...at least my blackjack has the 3g written on the top of the phone, so that must mean that we do. i don't know what all that means, but if it's faster, then i'm all in


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Just wondered what AT&T is charging per month for use of iphone?
> 
> I've been a skeptic, particularly since I worked in the GM building where Apple has a store (the glass cube) and saw the hordes of people waiting in line each time a new iphone came out. All I could think was "monthly charge" on top of the basic cost of the phone.


Yeah, I'd like to have the iphone as a phone, but the monthly charges are just too high for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

NYC Happy Anniversary.

I am very happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I love sprint also. I have often thought how I would not be able to get used to texting on the touchscreen.
> 
> I have a palm centro and I love the way it has the texts set into a chat type log and of course the physical keyboard.


I just upgraded to the LG Lotus from a Centro! The Centro was a great phone but I wanted sometihng a little more up to date. The Lotus has a full keyboard too-couldn't live without it!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

The Iphone definitely has the sleeker,more modern look. Apple has the market covered when it comes to device look/image.

I text alot so I wonder how i'd fare with the touchscreen keyboard.


----------

